# Turkey!!!



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Here's something interesting and I thought I'd poll it!

How does Turkey make you feel after eating it? 

Do you think there is something in Turkey that causes sleepyness?


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

BTW, I choose the third one because I DON'T get sleepy!!!!  (From that)


----------



## DanK (Apr 30, 2003)

When I eat turkey I usually feel a little tired for maybe 5 minutes... and then I'm bouncing off the walls, I love turkey, and any holiday that gets me turkey, usually involves me eating 3 or 4 times my own body weight in turkey alone (ok, well, maybe not that much). There is some chemical reaction involving something with turkeys, it's not hard to find some info about it on the net.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Turkey is one of my favorites. No, it doesn't make me sleepy. Makes my tummy happy


----------



## eskimo515 (May 1, 2003)

Turkey meatloaf Rules!!!


----------



## Rob_NC (May 1, 2003)

Turkey has natural L-tryptophan that causes drowsiness in some people.

I eat 2 turkey sandwiches a day.


----------



## david (May 1, 2003)

Aaahhh. that's what I was looking for.  Thanks Rob!  

Thank god I'm not affected by that!  I eat a lot of turkey!!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## JOHNYORK (Nov 24, 2005)

turkey sux i rather have lasagne


----------



## GFR (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## wetnwild (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a sudden urge for sausage


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2005)

JOHNYORK said:
			
		

> turkey sux i rather have lasagne


Actually turkey is pretty good.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> I have a sudden urge for sausage


Darn, I wish I had one to give you.


----------



## GFR (Nov 24, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> I have a sudden urge for sausage


----------



## GFR (Nov 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Darn, I wish I had one to give you.


I have extra if you need it


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have extra if you need it


----------



## GFR (Nov 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


True story


----------



## GFR (Nov 24, 2005)

Well.........enough to super size but not enough to feed two


----------



## wetnwild (Nov 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have extra if you need it



so you have an extra one?? or you have one? and So you will give it to 
minolee to give to me,or you will just give it to her?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2005)

I'll share.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> I have a sudden urge for sausage


LOOK AT ME!, LOOK AT ME!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 22, 2005)

doesn't make me tired but apparently my homemade turkey soup will make you lose weight...


----------

